# Is pine wood dangerous for cats?



## mochii (May 8, 2015)

Just wondering because i'm about to make my cat a scratching post and the most common wood i find is pine wood and cedar. 
I was just wondering is pine is dangerous for cats to be around or is it only toxic when ingested? and if pine is toxic to be around if i cover it in sisal or paint or something like that would it stop any toxic fumes?
also is nontoxic paint safe for cats to be around?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I doubt it, we have pine cat litter. And cedar bedding for animals as well. 

I have understood that pine and cedar are bad for reptiles, but they are *so* different.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't use pine litter, but I've been told that many oils, including pine oil, is extremely toxic to cats. My concern with pine oil was that I had some pine incense and was worried that burning it would cause harm to my cat because of the oils.

A quick search turns up conflicting opinions about pine litter:

Pine Oil can be Dangerous for Cats | Articulate Animals Blog, Kelly Krueger, Animal Communicator

http://www.**********.com/t/94868/is-feline-pine-dangerous-alternatives

I personally would never use pine litter because of even that small risk that the oils/phenols are still present, but I am sure that many people have used pine litter for years and will state no side effects.

It really comes down to what you're comfortable with. If you feel safe using the pine litter, go for it. If you have any remaining doubts, you could use one of the newspaper-based or crystal-based litters, if you're against clumping litter.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am not concerned about the pine bedding I use for litter. What is dangerous is the PineSol brand of disinfectent that is popular. I think I would prefer to use the cedar for the scratchers as it is a harder wood.


----------



## mochii (May 8, 2015)

Well it's not used for litter xD

Would non toxic paint or other things include it being nontoxic to cats as well?


----------

